# Review Awards Question



## csxjohn (Jul 24, 2015)

I can't remember how it works.  I submitted a review that said the reward was available.

I got an email that the  review was received and it has been published.


When my membership is about to expire am I given the extension then or should I have gotten a notice on it now?


----------



## presley (Jul 24, 2015)

When I get my renewal notice, if I have done reviews (and I always have), I just reply to the email to check my account for rewards from writing reviews. I get an email back later that says I have been renewed.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 24, 2015)

every renewal email contains a reminder to just reply to the email and tell us you want to extend with credits, we take care of the rest.

nothing else required on your end =)


----------

